# Hydra Books - Old Market - café, talks, events & reading



## DaveCinzano (Jan 5, 2012)

I am sure some people here may have visited the new Hydra bookshop on Old Market Street in Bristol, but I thought it was worth mentioning in a thread of its own as it is a great little community resource (and a workers' co-op to boot).

Its focus is on political books, but like any good bookshop they will surely order in anything you so desire. There is also a great local (radical) history section (lots of Bristol Radical History Group tracts), plus the latest periodicals, campaign literature etc.

As well as all the goodness on offer on the shelves, there are also regular talks, meetings and meet-the-author events.

Add to that an actual functioning café (featuring - wow! - cow's milk!) and an actual functioning, clean toilet (double wow!), and you have a venture that really is worth supporting.

It's on Old Market Street, bang opposite the bus stops (7/8/42/43/44/45/49 etc), close to some decent boozers (and The Long Bar), and close to central Bristol too (Cabot Circus/Broadmead a 5 minute stroll away; 5-10 mins walk or an 8/9 bus journey to Temple Meads).

YOU HAVE NO EXCUSE NOT TO DROP IN!

http://www.hydrabooks.org/


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 5, 2012)

They accept plastic as well, BTW.


----------

